# Storing Salt in Spreader



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I know you are not supposed to leave Salt in your V Box spreader, but there are going to be times when I will have to. I can store one inside, unheated, but one has to stay outside. Anything I can do to keep them from freezing/jamming?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've kept salt in my vbox and have not had any issues yet and I keep the truck parked outside. My vbox also has a cover to keep rain, sleet & snow off of it. My salt has very little moisture in it and I keep it in a pole barn so this helps. My supplier also keeps it stored in a covered bin. Your results may vary though......


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We have heated garage and I wouldn't do it. If we are down a salt truck we have others to cover it but salting for us usually a time sensitive manor, as it is for most. I'd try to avoid it all costs, this is just my opinion.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I've never had problems, I leave salt in my spreader for up to three weeks between snows, no issues, tightly covered though


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks. Don't know about the moisture in it, but It will be covered.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Omg*

It will take only one time for it to freeze and then break out the jack hammer. Been there, won't do it again.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Spray it down with some brine, no worries then


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

we went a long time without problems storing salt in the vbox....then one night it froze and now they all get emptied every night. if it freezes on you get a bfh, shovel and pick axe and plan on your next couple of hours to suck a lot. If you treat the salt before you load it into your hopper it might help prevent it from freezing but i would not chance it. jmo


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is a tip for frozen salt. You can use brine, but if it is not available use windshield solvent. Usually about 10 gallons will do it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Our one truck has salt in for basically the whole season. We do site checks 7 days a week so the salt is always being used. The truck sits in a heated shop and we've only had minor problems over the years. It's an 8 yard salter so we try not to leave more then 4 ton in it. If the salt is really wet and you are expecting extreme cold that is when you will have problems.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Treated Clearlane won't freeze up in the spreader. I also use that mix in the yellow salt bins placed at all the sites. I've found that reg white salt will freeze solid in those bins, making it pointless to have. Never had a problem with Clearlane tho.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Leaving salt in a spreader for any length of time is risky in unpredictable weather, the right wind chill and moisture content in the salt will make your life hell. Back up to the pile and spin it out.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I don't do it*

We have a heated building and still don't leave salt in the hoppers for any length at time at all. When the event is finished we empty them. Too many bad stories. Seems like there is both good and bad history on this thread.

Good luck. Too many things already potentially go wrong with snow & ice management. Why throw anything else into the mix?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Problem is, the salt pile is 15 miles away, so that would add 2 extra trips and the man hours for 2 trucks. If I do it myself its not quite as costly though. Guess I need to find Salt a bit closer next year.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

vamootsman;1130469 said:


> Problem is, the salt pile is 15 miles away, so that would add 2 extra trips and the man hours for 2 trucks. If I do it myself its not quite as costly though. Guess I need to find Salt a bit closer next year.


Well then like Metro said you better have some salt brine handy. I have had to beat and break up frozen salt in my dump box, no fun.

Mike


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

2 hrs extra in a nice warm truck beats 2 hrs in the nasty weather shovelling and digging out the back of a salter, so you can use a hammer and crowbar to break up the frozen salt - which will be small, and you will kick yourself many many times over for - but most take the chance at some point and learn the hard way. I did......


----------

